
Pooper - estraschnov
http://pooperapp.com/
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183414)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132344)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127218)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777)
(3 comments)

------
jastanton
As I was watching the intro video I thought "This is either fake or this
startup is pretty bold for making fun of / stereotyping its customers", Then I
dug around and I saw this:

    
    
      Pooper is currently beta testing in San Francisco, New York, and Los Angeles.
    

I think... I think this is for real. Shit.

------
charlietran
Satire: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3062224/gigged/this-uber-for-
dog-...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3062224/gigged/this-uber-for-dog-poop-app-
is-definitely-fake-sorry-sharing-economy-enthusiasts)

------
shawkinaw
Man, like others here I hope this is satire. But the fact that I'm not sure,
that I could see this maybe being real, is pretty scary.

------
maxent
I'm waiting for v2.0 when they will have a drone follow my dog around so I
don't even need to use the app.

------
lukebennett
What a sad indictment it would be if this were actually real! It is a joke,
right?

~~~
estraschnov
From what I read, I think (hope) so.

------
antisthenes
Gives a whole new take on the twitter of "Internet of Shit"

------
estraschnov
It's an hilarious parody of SV

------
sparky_
I can only assume this is satire.

------
mastermojo
How much are scoopers paid?

